# Solved: Network Operating Systems



## big-tony (Jul 26, 2007)

First off read this:

Suppose that your team was asked to provide a network operating system recommendation for your organization.

Your Organization's structure:

* Offices located throughout the globe.

* Extremely tight security is a must.

* Massive data warehousing is used.

* System reliability is crucial.

*Discuss various network operating systems available today* and provide a recommendation and provide your rationale. Use the Web for your research.

Ok my question is, do you think this question is asking for Operating Systems with Networking FEATURES like XP,Vista,7 etc, or Operating Systems that are exclusively for networking such as netware,windows server,bsd etc ?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I believe they are asking for SERVER operating systems.

My choice is Netware.


----------



## big-tony (Jul 26, 2007)

Squashman said:


> I believe they are asking for SERVER operating systems.
> 
> My choice is Netware.


Yeah that may be what it really is but this whole unit is about Network Operating Systems which kind of confused me since I know some operating systems just have network features and others are just for networking.

The instructor is slow to respond (online courses) and I was trying to do my assignment so I figured I'd see what others thought it was.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

I think Wikipedia's description is quite clear:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_operating_system


----------

